# Dear Lily....



## jojo23

My Dearest baby girl,

Its coming close on a year since i had to say goodbye to you and i feel this is the only place i can write to you and truely know that the amazing ladies here will know how i feel....

I miss you more and more everyday. i cannot begin to tell you how it felt having to say goodbye to you way too early... i have cried so many tears they would fill an ocean! but i made a promise to myself the day the angels took you that i wouldnt be angry with anyone or i wouldnt blame anyone because even though the time i got with you was so heartbreakingly small. the Love you left in me is never-ending. I never knew how much i could love someone until you.

you filled a space in my heart that i never even knew existed!and part of my heart went with you the day you went to heaven. I know thats where you are, where else would someone so innocent and beautiful be?!! And i know you watch me every day and help me along the way.
i need your help now more than ever!!!!

the day we celebrate/remember you is the same day i go to see your new baby brother/sister. what a memorial you left us baby girl.... i cant tell you how much it will make me sad and happy at the same time. but i can tell you this.... i will love you always and i will remember you every day..in every way!! i will talk about you and i will talk to you. i will always think of you as my first child and i know the day i see you again will be truely my heaven!! i will miss you forever xoxoxoxoxox:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Rairai

xxxx ive never experienced a loss. Other than when my dad passed away- that was the worst... I had therapy every week in hospital fir 18 months... and im sure that doesnt touch on what your feeling. sorry jojo23. you will always be her mother, and she will always be your child. xx


----------



## mhazzab

Joelene that was so beautiful a very moving tribute to your gorgeous daughter. I know she's going to be with you for the scan on the 16th and excited to see her little brother or sister. She's looking over you I know it. The next few days will be so hard I'm sure but I hope you can remember her with a smile when the day comes, she wouldn't want you to be sad. Are you planning on doing anything that day? (other than the scan) Xxxxx


----------



## jojo23

mhazzab said:


> Joelene that was so beautiful a very moving tribute to your gorgeous daughter. I know she's going to be with you for the scan on the 16th and excited to see her little brother or sister. She's looking over you I know it. The next few days will be so hard I'm sure but I hope you can remember her with a smile when the day comes, she wouldn't want you to be sad. Are you planning on doing anything that day? (other than the scan) Xxxxx

Thanks so much hun!! i think we're gonna just decide on the day, i definitely dont want it to be a sad day and we're hoping to find out the gender too so i think we'll just make it a happy day and let our families know etc.and remember Lily in our own way!! i might even buy my first ever baby thing lol!! i just really hope this is it now and my LO will be perfect... im afraid to hope iykwim. 

how are you feeling hun hope everything is good xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## blav

So beautiful, Jolene. I know Lily will be watching over you that day, as she does every day. I'm sure it will be a very bittersweet day, but I'm sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts!


----------



## jojo23

thank you so much hun!! im so grateful for all your support xxxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

What a lovely letter you wrote. Lily is a special girl to have a mummy like you and there is no doubt she knows how much you love and miss her. I'm sure she will be with you on the 16th, although a sad event happened on that day it was a special day as you got to meet your daughter, however short the time was I am sure if was blessed with memories of such an important person in your life. Big hugs xxx


----------



## jojo23

thanks so much hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OliveBay

Sending you lots of hugs jojo. I'll be thinking of you over the next couple of weeks :hugs: I hope your scan goes well and brings some happiness to an otherwise sad day


----------



## jojo23

thanks girls love to you all xxxxxx im sure all our little angels are together watching us!


----------



## Andypanda6570

Jo that was beautiful :cry::cry::cry: I am so sorry and I know just how you feel. Ava's year is coming up and I just can't believe how fast this time has gone , where did it go? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
I feel your pain and I wish to God we all didn't need to go through this, it breaks me :cry::cry::cry::cry: I am here for you anytime, I love you.
I am so happy your rainbow is coming and I know Lily is watching over you both and protecting you both. Lily would be so proud of you and how strong and brave you are, just like we all are so proud of you.
Thinking of you and your precious Lily, always..
XOXOXOXOOXXOXOXOOXOXXOXOOXOOXXOX
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo23

awe andrea thanks so much! your posts always touch me i swear im almost in tears :) your such an amazing friend and i just know Ava and Lily are together watching over us every day. this year has been so fast for me too and i really thought it would be a slow one but it just brings home the fact that life goes on and we all move on in our own way even though we never forget our little ones xxxxxx love you


----------



## amotherslove

<3 beautiful<3 my angel is lily too.. and i miss her every day. your angel is smiling down on you today love<3


----------

